# Boot Leather Preservative?



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's time for me to treat my hunting/hiking boots. 

What kind of products do you guys like to treat your boots with? I've used neatsfoot oil in the past which seems to be a good conditioner and softener, but I'm not so sure it's the best thing to use to gaurd against moisture.. :| 

Sprays, waxes, oils, whatever. Let's hear it.

Thanks.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have had good results with OBENAUF'S leather preserver.( I may have spelled this wrong cause my jar has no label on it any more). I got it at redwing. Its in a black can with gold letters. Mine is a rub in wax. They also have a brush on oil.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

crude oil...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I use _Propert's_...an English boot cream.

Sounds kind of fancy and all, but Reams sells it..... :wink:


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Years ago one of my friends that I grew up with had just ordered a nice pair of Redwing boots. He wanted to preserve them so he warmed them up and rubbed them down with Quaker State 10-40W! :shock: I still laugh when I think of that. He was so proud of that new idea of his so he made sure that all his friends knew of his new found leather preservative. :lol:


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

If your boots are gore-tex, I would definately look into getting some nikwax products. You can get them at sportsmans, cabelas, REI, kirkhams, etc.


----------

